# HMPK Dumbo



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi! 
Does anyone breed HMPK dumbos? pictures? 

I looveee them, and dumbos in general. So cute :3 totally wish I had one.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

I don't breed HMPK Dumbo but I do own one, his name is berry and I've had him about 6 months. He is the first Dumbo betta I have owned. I'll see if I can post a pic for you. sorry not the best pic is a bit blurry also this was taken when I first got him, his pectorals are like four times that size now... huge!!!

View attachment 70556


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

SO CUte! Love him! What coloring is he? that steel-grey-musty-lavender is beautiful. Where did you get him?


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh thanks, I am unsure of his exact classification on colouring but he is a lavender/pinky color with a red head and is actually a butterfly ( has a fine white band around his caudal which the camera flash makes it impossible to see). Maybe his colour is Salamander? or maybe just lavender butterfly?

I bought him from a local petshop which changed hands, they never used to sell bettas so you can imagine that after a few years break from bettas I wandered into that store to find all sorts of unusual varieties that were only available in Thailand back when I had bettas that I was rather excited and came out with more fish than I had planned!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Mine that is in the process of breeding isn't a PK  But a dumbo eared


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi. Yes I do breed them. Here's one of my females for sale


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Pink HMPK male









Purple Dumbo

















Red Dumbo









Multi Dumbo









Pink dumbo









Red Dumbo


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

It's hard keeping up with the large eared dumbos.. Trust me


----------



## stangant (Dec 3, 2012)

I will soon be breeding hm pk ee's.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

WOW, Myates, your male is SO BEautiful his colors are stunning. I LOVE that coloring. sSUuuuper pretty <3 Does he have trouble holding all that finnage? 

LOL, Mo, sooooo tempting. They are so beautiful. Dumbos are so adorable :3 The way their little 'ears' flutter just gets me. Why is it hard to keep up with dumbos? 
Stangant, I would love to see your parents and your spawn. :3


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks  Was Petco find. Not at all.. but now about 80% of his fins are gone due to a female who didn't like the dark >.<


----------

